# Curse of the specialist jigging sites



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

One of my mates is fully into low speed trolling, vertical jigging and popping. He shows me whacky Taiwanese videos that were filmed at 3 Kings in New Zealand and directs me to crazy websites.

Yesterday in less than 5 minutes I spent $300 on these:
http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_ ... uct_id=451

these:
http://www.anglers-proshop.com/product_ ... uct_id=376

and a few very expensive hooks and split rings


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

those occy jigs look cool, would buy some of those for my next NZ snapper trip for sure


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The octopus jigs do look very enticing. Do they catch fish as well?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hell yeah! I've heard these are the gun lures on monster snapper.

One bloke I know had the first drop for 10 seconds before he got smashed by an 8kg knobby.

Doug Berts in the Gold Coast sells similar 30 gram Madai jigs for $30 bucks each. I bought the 30 and 2 x 60's from Anglers Pro Shop as well as 1/2 a dozen Runboh's which are virtually impossible to get here in Australia. If you find them locally they retail for around AU$50 unless you're a valued member of a jigging forum.

Yesterday morning I saw the Runboh's in the flesh and they are the biggest, fattest, pilchard lookalikes ever made. If anything will get smashed by big pelagics off the yak its this lure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Peril said:


> The octopus jigs do look very enticing. Do they catch fish as well?


A bloke in WA has been using them with very good results on all sorts of reef fish, they should be available in stores here very soon, but will be around $25ea I'm told.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dan, did you buy all their stock? They only have the pink runboh's left!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Peril said:


> Dan, did you buy all their stock? They only have the pink runboh's left!


Ay Peril, I must have got the last of the USA stock.   

I bought 3 x red bellies, 2 x pure silver and 1 x black. The only ones left in stock when I ordered were the sinking models. Today I read that this shipment arrived on 24th August. My mate told me that all the floaters (worldwide) sold out in 3 days. Apparently these lures are bloody good.

You're right! Only pink left. Sorry. :shock:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jones Tackle in Brisbane has the Runboh's, aswell as all the other exotic popping and jigging stuff. I picked some up there last time I was visiting my family. Another locally available alternative are the big Saltiga stickbaits, but pretty exxcy also.
Hmmm, I know that curse of the specialist popping and jigging sites. Hard to find a more dedicated bunch or a more expensive sport! 
But the dark side is strong.......I feel it too!!!

Cheers Dave


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

those occys look tops, but can someone explain the action of the runbohs. are they just floaters, or are they bibbed, or bibless designed to work at depth?

the piccys arent too descriptive... thanks


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

water_baby said:


> Can someone explain the action of the runbohs. are they just floaters, or are they bibbed, or bibless designed to work at depth?s


Ay Aaron,
The Runboh's are stickbaits so they are bibless. Take a look at this article which offers a great insight into thier action. You get them in sinkers and floaters.
Off the yak the paddle stroke might create just the right amount of action but I'll let you know how they swim when I get out again.

http://www.gtpopping.com.au/stickbaitarticle.php


----------

